# server ignoriert jsp code



## jsp_tuer (25. Aug 2004)

hallo leute,

ich hab folgendes problem: ich hab ein web-interface geschrieben und bislang nur auf dem virtuellen apache tomcat server getestet - alles wunderbar - funktioniert tadellos. jetzt hab ich allerdings die files auf einen "realen" server geladen und nun werden zwar die seiten angezeigt - jedoch wird der java code einfach ignoriert - ohne jegliche fehlermeldung! kein out.print(); funzt - nichts! es werden nur html angaben vom browser ausgegeben. woran liegt das???

mit bestem dank im voraus


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2004)

Was ist denn der Unterschied zwischen einem virtuellen Apache Tomcat und einem realen Server? ???:L


----------



## jsp_tuer (25. Aug 2004)

naja mit dem apache meinte ich den offline-server ... 127.0.0.1


----------



## foobar (25. Aug 2004)

Sind die beiden Server denn gleich konfiguriert( z.b. web.xml) ? Werden Servlets korrekt ausgeführt? Gibt es im Logfile diesbezüglich Fehlermeldungen?


----------



## jsp_tuer (25. Aug 2004)

also???? folgendes vom letzten log-file


</RESPONSE> 
	 error happened when creating dataTable,dump the array to a file:E:\TND\portal\jakarta-tomcat-3.3a\bin\responseByteArray.core
 	 header length=0
 	 entries=0
java.lang.ArrayIndexOutOfBoundsException
	at com.ca.dia.common.ukb.com.DataTable.<init>(DataTable.java:82)
	at com.ca.tndportal.data.DIAProvider.doSetData(DIAProvider.java:128)
	at com.ca.tndportal.data.WVDataProvider.close(WVDataProvider.java:717)
	at com.ca.tndportal.data.ProviderPool.closeConnection(ProviderPool.java:256)


----------

